# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  La France va-t-elle gagner le Tournoi en 2014 ?

## Bovino

::salut:: 

Suite  sa belle victoire sur l'Angleterre ce week-end, tout devient possible pour une ventuelle victoire cette anne dans le Tournoi.

Notamment parce que comme pour toutes les annes paires, elle va recevoir trois fois et en particulier l'Angleterre et l'Irlande, ce qui est un sacr avantage.
Reste le Pays de Galle qui sera probablement le plus gros morceau...

Le match de samedi a montr de vraies raisons de se rjouir mais aussi des lacunes  combler.

Parmi les joueurs qui m'ont le plus plu, je note Nyanga (qui aurait d tre homme du match selon moi), Picamoles et Pape comme souvent, mais aussi Plisson malgr un match ingal, mais pour une premire slection, il a t convaincant.
Parmi les dceptions, je note Fofana qui m'a sembl trop "perso" et Bastareaud. De mme, Huget, malgr ses deux essais, ne m'a pas plus enthousiasm que a sur l'ensemble...
Il y a aussi la premire ligne, convaincante en mle ferme mais peu incisive globalement dans le jeu.
Mais surtout, la grande satisfaction, c'est l'tat d'esprit collectif.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?
La France va-t-elle gagner ce Tournoi ?
Aura-t-on droit a un nouveau grand chelem ?

----------


## Nhaps

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Je pense que la France va gagner ce tournoi de cricket.

----------


## illight

Il faut quand mme se mfier de l'Irlande, et de l'Italie. On a beau dire souvent que l'Italie est la 5e roue du carosse, mais ils ont dj montrer qu'ils pouvaient rivaliser avec les meilleurs? Ils n'ont pas t totalement ridicules contre le Pays de Galles, ni contre l'Australie (ou l'Afrique du Sud je me souviens plus). Donc mfions-nous  ::): 

Malheureusement, je n'ai pas pu voir le match en entier, mais les premiers joueurs que tu as cit (Nyanga mme si je suis pas trop fan, Picamoles et Pap) sont toujours irrprochables quand ils jouent, de mme que Swarzescki (excusez moi pour l'orthographe de son nom  ::mrgreen:: ), quand il rentre il met toujours le feu je trouve.

Aprs, concernant Fofana et Bastareaud, oui ils se la jouent peut-tre perso, mais en mme temps, ce sont des perforateurs, donc dans un sens il faut bienq u'ils tentent de "perforer". C'est leur jeu d'aller au charbon, donc c'est assez dlicat  juger (je trouve).

Mais aprs, effectivement, on est bien parti, mais j'attend de voir encore 2 matches pour voir s'ils relchent pas trop  ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

> Swarzescki


Le mec qui joue le role de terminator ?

BONNE BLAGUE LALALALALALALALALALALAALA BONNE BLAGUE ! 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Invit

Je pense sincrement qu'on a nos chances en 2014.

Aprs faut pas non plus s'enflammer, on  fait un super dbut de match, il y avait du jeu, a avanait. Mais ds qu'on  baisser le rythme on s'est fait bouffer et on peut pas le nier, on  commencer  refaire des fautes bidons et la deuxime mi-temps l'quipe tait vraiment sur un fil..

Concernant les joueurs, du par Doussain (Doussin?), que j'ai pas trouv super, mauvais au pied ( il a rat des pnalits qui je pense n'taient pas extrmement difficile pour un joueur de son niveau).

 On  quand mme pris un essai  cause de Nyanga, bon je le voyais sur ses appuis quand il est venu contester un ballon, mais j'tais pas derrire lui pour confirmer, mme si il  fait de bonnes perces.

Aprs pour Bastagros et Fofana, c'est le genre de joueur qui sur une action va faire basculer le match en notre faveur, c'est pas pass cette fois, mais je pense que sur les prochaines matchs on peut esprer !

Vraiment impressionn par Clisson, premire slection un Crunch, il s'en est vraiment bien sorti ( avec la pression et tout). Je suis pas d'accord sur Huget, ds qu'il dcalait sur la ligne de touche et qu'il mettait les gaz il y avait danger.

Je pense aussi qu'il faut pas prendre les Italiens  la lgre, on en a fait les frais je vous rappel ! Mais si on joue notre rugby, qu'on vite les fautes grossires a devrait aller... 

ps: Dommage qu'on ai pas pu voir le dbut de "bagarre" entre Plisson et un anglais dont j'ai oubli le nom, l aussi a aurait pu jouer sur le match, une biscotte a refroidit.

----------


## clairetj

> BONNE BLAGUE LALALALALALALALALALALAALA BONNE BLAGUE !


Je crois que certain abuse un peu trop de TPMP


Sinon pour en revenir au sujet, gagner le tournoi des 6 nations pourquoi pas, mais je pense que le grand chelem va tre trs difficile. Aprs, il faudra surtout que PSA arrive  fixer des joueurs  certain poste pour pouvoir prparer  long terme la prochaine coupe du monde (l'anne prochaine ???)

----------


## Deadpool

> Suite  sa belle victoire sur l'Angleterre ce week-end, tout devient possible pour une ventuelle victoire cette anne dans le Tournoi.
> 
> Notamment parce que comme pour toutes les annes paires, elle va recevoir trois fois et en particulier l'Angleterre et l'Irlande, ce qui est un sacr avantage.
> Reste le Pays de Galle qui sera probablement le plus gros morceau...
> 
> Le match de samedi a montr de vraies raisons de se rjouir mais aussi des lacunes  combler.
> 
> Parmi les joueurs qui m'ont le plus plu, je note Nyanga (qui aurait d tre homme du match selon moi), Picamoles et Pape comme souvent, mais aussi Plisson malgr un match ingal, mais pour une premire slection, il a t convaincant.
> Parmi les dceptions, je note Fofana qui m'a sembl trop "perso" et Bastareaud. De mme, Huget, malgr ses deux essais, ne m'a pas plus enthousiasm que a sur l'ensemble...
> ...


En ce qui me concerne, pour moi l'essentiel est fait  savoir battre l'Angleterre.  ::mrgreen:: 

Le reste, c'est du bonus.  ::aie::

----------


## Max

Yop.



> ps: Dommage qu'on ai pas pu voir le dbut de "bagarre" entre Clisson et un anglais dont j'ai oubli le nom, l aussi a aurait pu jouer sur le match, une biscotte a refroidit.


Normal Clisson n'tait pas sur la feuille de match  ::mouarf:: 

Blague  part, il n'y pas eu vraiment bagarre mais plutt une tentative (infructueuse) de dstabilisation d'un vieux - pas trop, 28 ans - briscard (Wood) afin de faire sortir Jules Plisson de ses gonds  ::): .

----------


## Invit

Ah autant pour moi pour le nom, c'est comme pour paillasson me souvient jamais ^^

----------


## Bovino

*Deadpool*, je ne me souvenais plus si ne pas aimer les anglais tait autoris... du coup j'ai pas os le dire comme toi !  ::mouarf:: 
En tout cas, +1.  ::ccool:: 

*illight*, certes, Bastareaud est un trois-quart de troisime ligne (c'est de moi  ::aie:: ), mais prcisment, dans ce rle, il a pas t trs performant et niveau talent, rien  voir avec un Tuilagi par exemple. J'ai lu que ses stats sur le match, c'est 11m ballon en main, c'est pas trs perforant... Nyanga c'est 88m si mes souvenirs sont bons.
Fofana, c'est pas exactement le mme profil... Je l'aime bien habituellement, mais l j'ai vraiment eu l'impression que contrairement  ses habitudes, il a plus essay de planter des essais que de faire marquer l'quipe.
Et d'accord avec toi pour Szarzewski (moi, j'ai cc son nom  ::aie:: ) qui a t vraiment performant dans le jeu.

*Sigismund*, pour moi, petite dception concernant Doussain : pas mal en dfense, mais pas vraiment dterminant en attaque, ce qui est ballot pour un 9...

Et concernant l'Italie, j'aime beaucoup cette quipe et j'apprcie vraiment leur progression depuis leur entre dans le tournoi, Parisse est probablement un de mes joueurs favoris. Mais faut pas se leurrer, quand on vise une victoire voire un grand chelem, c'est pas d'eux dont il faut se mfier en priorit (sans pour autant les prendre pour des peintres non plus bien sr).

----------


## illight

Je t'avouerai que je n'ai regard que la 2e mi-temps.

Mais de ce que j'en ai vu, effectivement, les anglais ont beaucoup mieux transperc que les franais  ::mrgreen::  J'ai remarqu surtout un gros problme en dfense (en tout cas en 2e mi-temps), o  chaque fois que les anglais attaquaient, ils avanaient, mais pas les franais.

De plus, quand Bastareaud avait la balle, il tait la plupart du temps  l'arrt, donc va lancer un veau comme a  l'arrt, a sert pas  grand chose  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais je pense qu'un type comme Maestri aura plus de chance de transpercer (mme si c'est pas son poste) que Bastareaud que je trouve un peu "light".

----------


## Invit

T'as rat en gros le match de l'quipe de France ^^

Dominateurs comme pas possible en premire mi-temps, a jouait bien, les Franais faisaient pas ou alors trs peu de fautes, vraiment agrable  regarder je trouve.

C'est pas faux de dire qu'ils ont soufferts en seconde priode, je suis pass par tous les tats pendant ce match : Joie/Colre/Tristesse...

Concernant Bastareaud, mme si il  pas perfor comme on aurait voulu qu'il le fasse, je trouve qu'il  quand mme bien jou, il tait prsent en dfense et il  donn de sa personne, quand Gal Fickou le remplace on sent qu'il est lessiv le bonhomme. Il faut dire que la dfense Anglaise en deuxime mi-temps tait trs touffante pour nos joueurs Franais, c'est comme Fofana, il avait pas le temps de se lancer il y avait dja 2/3 anglais sur lui ^^

----------


## Bovino

Bien d'accord : si tu veux te faire plaisir, fais toi un replay de la premire mi-temps ! Vraiment, un dbut de match comme on en avait pas vu depuis longtemps.
Puis baisse de rgime de la 30e (en gros)  la 65e pour finir en apothose !

Pour finir et en forme de clin d'oeil  *Deadpool*, il n'y a que deux types de victoire que j'apprcie contre les Anglais : les grosses dculottes (mais bon, c'est assez rare faut le reconnaitre) ou les match gagns au raccroc,  la dernire minute, celles qui foutent bien les boules  l'adversaire comme samedi !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

Sinon le plus "bandant" pardonnez moi l'expression, c'est la tte des Anglais quand Fickou vient plonger dans l'en but adverse. Je me suis repass l'essai plusieurs fois rien que pour voir les visages qui se dcomposent. 

Faut dire qu'ils pensaient avoir gagn les rosbeef  ::aie::

----------


## Max

> Je me suis repass l'essai plusieurs fois rien que pour voir les visages qui se dcomposent. 
> 
> Faut dire qu'ils pensaient avoir gagn les rosbeef


Pour le souvenir  ::mouarf::

----------


## illight

Aprs une victoire probante contre l'Italie (mme si tout le monde pense que ce sont des incapables), j'attend le match contre le Pays de galles avec impatience  ::P:

----------


## illight

Bon, ben je crois que c'est mal barr pour un grand Chelem  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Bon, ben je crois que c'est mal barr pour un grand Chelem


 cause de la blessure de Fofana ?

----------


## clairetj

> cause de la blessure de Fofana ?


C'est surtout  cause de la dfaite contre les Gallois, car qui dit Grand Chelem dit aucune dfaite

----------


## Nhaps

> C'est surtout  cause de la dfaite contre les Gallois, car qui dit Grand Chelem dit aucune dfaite


Arf je savais pas qu'il y a eu un match.. je pensais que c'tait la semaine prochaine...

----------


## illight

C'est sur qu' cause des JO, ce tournoi est un peu "clips"  :;): 

Mais je te confirme qu'il y a de nouveau un match ce week-end, contre l'Ecosse je crois  ::):

----------


## Bovino

Non, c'est le week-end d'aprs !  ::mrgreen:: 

Perso, je crois que je suis maudit sur ce tournoi...  ::cry:: 

Autant a avait bien commenc avec l'Angleterre, autant ensuite, j'ai rat les 15 premires minutes du match contre l'Italie (donc en rsum, l'unique partie intressante du match) mais j'ai pu voir l'intgralit de Galles - France.
Donc en gros, si j'en crois les commentaires que j'ai pu lire, sur les 160 minutes cumules des deux rencontres, il n'y en a eu que 15 intressantes qui sont celles que j'ai rates...

Bref, c'est mort pour le grand Chelem, mais tout n'est pas perdu pour la victoire finale  condition de se ressaisir lgrement et notamment contre l'Irlande  Paris pour le dernier match... Je n'ose mme pas imaginer une dfaite contre l'Ecosse.

----------


## clairetj

Une petite question: comment trouvez-vous la gnration actuelle qui compose l'quipe de France et comment trouvez-vous PSA au rle de slectionneur ???

----------


## Invit

Si il pouvait trouver une rponse au calendrier qui est juste dgueulasse, ok c'est des sportifs mais faut un minimum de rcupration, surtout en rugby !
J'imagine mme pas la douleur le lendemain...  ::aie:: 

Tant que l'entente entre les clubs et la FFR sera pas au beau fixe on aura du mal  le faire ce Grand Chelem, c'est difficile de crer un esprit d'quipe en s'entranant ensemble 2 fois l'an, bon la plupart jouent dans les mmes club (toulouse/toulon/clermont/stade franais) n'empche que..

Concernant la nouvelle gnration, j'ai envie de dire, qu'est-ce qu'il fout l Doussain? Sur tous les matchs je le trouve un ton en dessous, pas capable de mettre la moiti des pnalits, ok il est encore jeune, il y a peut-tre la pression qui joue mais bon faut savoir, tu viens en quipe de France normalement c'est que t'as un niveau pas trop sale, lui je comprends pas trop.

edit : pas vu la question sur PSA, je pense que c'est un bon entraneur, il sait gr les personnalits, il connat bien le rugby mais par piti faut pas qu'il se mette les clubs  dos, sinon il va avoir des btons dans les roues pendant longtemps.

----------


## illight

Au fait, on a pas gagn  ::aie::

----------


## Bovino

Si...
Les fminines et les U20 ont fait le grand chelem !  ::aie:: 

 ::pastaper::

----------


## illight

Ouais c'est pas faux  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Katyucha

> Si...
> Les fminines et les U20 ont fait le grand chelem !


Oui mais maintenant, il va falloir que les Clubs sortent leurs doigts du cul pour recruter ces U20 et pas les laisser en ProD2, parce qu'ils achetent leur joueur  l'tranger !

----------


## Barsy

> Ouais c'est pas faux


C'est quoi que tu ne comprends pas dans la phrase de Bovino ?  ::ptdr::

----------

